# JVC DLA-RS50/60 anamorphic modes.



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, I am in the fortunate position of being able to consider these projectors for my home theater. It is important to me to have 2.35:1 capabilities. Ideally, I would purchase an anamorphic lens that could slide into place when watching the proper content. Apparently JVC offers a mode that allows for viewing 16x9 material with a fixed anamorphic lense. Does anyone out there know what this would look like in the real world. The diffence in price between a fixed lens and a motorized lens is several thousand dollars.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello, I'm not currently an X9 owner myself, but I use the older HD350 with a fixed Isco II lens. I'm currently using the DVDO Edge video processor, but my Lumagen Mini3D is due tomorrow. :T If I'm watching a 2.35: film I set the lens up (I have it on a shelf in front of my projector as shown in my thread in the new members area) and use the VP's horizontal squeeze mode to give me correctly proportioned 16:9 with side bars for the initial menus and trailers. When the film starts I push the Vertical stretch AR button for 2.35:1 mode. I understand this is the arrangement you plan to use all the time with a fixed lens?

I've watched some 16:9 content with the lens still in place (usually after the main film I switch over to my PVR which receives some channels in HD). I don't think it looks bad in this mode, but if I watch a whole 1.85:1 film then I simply don't bother putting my lens in place and just use the 1:1 pixel mapped mode in my VP (AKA 16:9). If you have a curved screen then there is some arguement for leaving the lens in place all the time as without the lens you will get barrel distortion due to the screen's curve. As I'm at a vvery long throw (2.6-2.7) I barely get any pincushion apart from about 1cm overspill, only in the very corners of the 2.8 metre wide screen, so I have no need (or possibility as it's an electric roll down) of a curved screen. It means I have a separate memory setting in my HD350 with slightly different iris (aperture) settings to match the fL in both modes, but the other benefit of a fixed lens is that you have the same brightness for all ARs. I just have the nagging doubt though that I'm wasting some pixels doing this, hence why I always remove the lens for a whole film.


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

Is the horizontal squeeze mode this other mode that the JVC offers in order to obviate the need for a motorized lens transport?


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's the mode you'll need (sometimes known as Panamorph mode 2) I know my HD350 has it somewhere in the menu, but the new models have a direct button for these modes IIRC. The scaling may not be quite as good as an external processor, but in truth I could only see a slight difference using test patterns, rather than real film. It's more the convienience of having direct buttons on the remote (which you'll have anyway) that makes me use the VP for this function.


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

So do you recommend that I just go with the less expensive fixed lens option, and use the two modes they provide in the projector?


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I depends on how much 16:9 content you watch and whether you consider it important to see it at full resolution (and whether or not you'll have a curved screen). If you can remove the lens as I do, complete with the stand for the sake of 2 minutes setup time, then IMHO it's better to view 16:9 without a lens, but some leave them in place all the time; it's certainly convienient, just not the maximum resolution.


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance, but how does a curved screen factor into this?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

mjp said:


> So do you recommend that I just go with the less expensive fixed lens option, and use the two modes they provide in the projector?


I leave my lens in place all the time..I don't mind the slight drop in resolution on 16:9 content as most of it is only HDTV anyway..

You don't even have to switch between AR's with the projector remote if you have a universal remote like a Logitech .
When I switch between "TV Viewing" and "Blu-ray Movie", the remote is programed to automatically change the AR!..Makes life very easy..:T


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you have a curved screen to compensate for the pincushion of a shorter throw setup, then when the lens is removed the image will not line up with the curved screen, so you will get an image that is taller in the middle (barrel distortion).

As Prof says for HDTV leaving the lens in place doesn't seem to noticably effect the picture (I often do this after I've watched a film and I don't like to move the lens after I've had a glass or two  ). However if it's a whole film on a BluRay it just seems a shame to waste resolution, but as I have a flat screen there isn't an issue with not putting the lens in place for me. Also you still need the AR functions to have a 'direct' code (which the RS50/60 has) otherwise even a programmable remote will have to be set up with a macro to go into the menu and change the setting. In case of HDTV broadcast in 2.35:1 I just use the two buttons on my remote to 'manually' change the AR, but having a 'Watch TV' macro sounds a neat idea.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

For the OP. The mode that the older HD series offered was called V-Stretch for Scope and you used 4 x 3 mode for HS for when leaving the lens in the light path all the time. I've tested the X series projectors vertical stretch which is now called "anamorphic" but I've not had a chance to test the 4 x 3 mode to see that it still gives the needed HS effect.


----------



## mjp (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input...


----------

